# New GoPro video



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

unfortunately it's not of me snowboarding as I am out with a concussion  

I shot this today as we were digging out from the mess Nemo left. We got dumped on here in mid-CT (for east cost standards, atleast) You cant imagine how upset I am that I can't go riding...

I got the idea from South Park lol. Let me know what you think!









pics of snow that we got today: (I'm 6'3" for reference)


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Funny little video, comedic audio made the little pup running around funny. Got hit hard here too got some videos up in my thread of this weekends action.. How did you embed the video?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha, video is funny with that music. Also love watching weiner dogs run around....theres one next door that got lost in the 8" of snow we got down here, funniest thing i saw watching its little head pop up and down as it hopped thru the snow.


----------



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

boardneub said:


> Funny little video, comedic audio made the little pup running around funny. Got hit hard here too got some videos up in my thread of this weekends action.. How did you embed the video?


Thanks!

assuming you have it on youtube, you take the last part of the link ....outube.com/watch?v=*SwBIPQZDdf0* , and put it in between these tags:

[yout ube]SwBIPQZDdf0[/youtube]

(no spaces)


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahh so thats how its done!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pwol said:


> Thanks!
> 
> assuming you have it on youtube, you take the last part of the link ....outube.com/watch?v=*SwBIPQZDdf0* , and put it in between these tags:
> 
> ...


Awesome vid and Awesome Tutorial on video Embed! You're just awesome!:yahoo:


----------

